# A few newb questions.



## Lusty240SX (Dec 9, 2002)

Hey guys, was curious about a couple of things.

1) AD22VF/AD22F - are these the same thing, or different? Is the seond one a typo or what?
2) Why does everyone seem so crazy about these brakes? What are the advantages/disadvantages over the standard nissan calipers i already have? (My car is a 1992 240SX SE, if it makes a diff)
3) If they are good, will I have trouble getting a pair, should I go to Nissan dealer (if not, where?), and if so, what *exactly* should I ask for?

Thanks in advance people.


----------



## Dan_93SER (Oct 21, 2002)

You want to put AD22VFs on a 240SX? They're a common upgrade for B13s and B14s, but I've never heard of anyone wanting to put them on a S13.

Basically, they're the brakes that came standard on NX2000s.


----------



## Lusty240SX (Dec 9, 2002)

*blink*

Maybe THAT's why no one in the S13 forums has heard of them... lol.

In that case, are my stock breaks gonna be just fine, if I throw some decent pads at them?


----------



## Dan_93SER (Oct 21, 2002)

Sorry, I don't know anything about S13 brakes. 

Except that AD22s are too small!


----------

